# Gooey eye discharge



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Indie had a gooey eye this AM when she woke up. It was a yellowish discharge. I wiped it and cleaned it with a saline solution, and when she woke up from her nap, it was gooey again. I have been reading online, and I'm still not sure what to do. I think it may be due to the lake water she has been swimming in, but I could be wrong. I could not find any debris in her eye, though her 3rd eyelid is red and a little swollen. She's acting fine, no sensitivity to light or anything. I gave her 500mg of Vitamin C, to maybe help her fight off an infection. I wish I could get ahold of some vetropolycin or similar. Any suggestions? If it gets worse, we'll have to skip Premier and get her to a vet Friday.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lna had the same sorta thing recently and her eye was kinda red , vet cgave us sme cream to apply , performance kennel gave some good advice in the thread I had maybe it could help you before having to go to the vet http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36530-eye-problem.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is what I posted in that thread and thanks for finding that thread it saved me some typing! lol

It could be conjunctivitis or the start of it, it could be allergies, or it could be a sinus infection.

IMO this is what I would to if Luna was mine.
Get some Terramycin and use it 2 times a day for 5 days. 
Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment, 1/8 oz - Dog Eye Care - Lambert Vet Supply

If it does not cure it, you can start her on a weeks worth of Benadryl. She is probably around 50lbs right? Give 2 benadryl twice a day for a week.

If she was my dog I would do both at the same time and I bet it will clear up. A small allergy can cause the eyes to discharge but it may not show up anywhere else. There could be something in the air that is just irritating her.

The last step if it continues longer than a week after the treatment above, then you have to consider a sinus infection. Look for discharge from the nose and any sniffling or sneezing. If it is a sinus infection you are going to have to go to the vet to get a strong antibiotic. The OTC stuff like Cephalexin is not strong enough for a sinus infection.

Justice gets a lot of eye boogies every now and again without her eye being red and a few days of Terramycin takes care of it.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks!! I tried using the search feature.. but it kept coming up with nothing, even if I just searched "eye." i'll let ya know how she does!


----------

